

Ask HN: What kind of ad rates can I expect on mobile game apps? - sixQuarks

What kind of fill rates and CPM rates can I expect with mobile apps on ios?  I'm particularly interested in your experience with full-screen video ads or interstitials.<p>thanks!
======
nhangen
Don't have game app data, but I have a lifestyle app that serves banners:

AdMob (iOS) - .09 eCPM | 99.87% Fill Rate AdMob (Android) - .54 eCPM | 99.95%
Fill Rate

iAd (iOS) - .56 eCPM | 84.41% Fill Rate

I won't share impressions, but iAD is by far the most profitable stream for me
after sales and in-app purchase.

~~~
sixQuarks
Thanks, this is actually very helpful. Would you mind sharing the name of your
app?

~~~
nhangen
Sure, it's called Zazen Suite/Zazen Lite. I only serve ads on the free
version, and while I haven't done a lot of experimenting with Android yet, iOS
makes so much more that it's not a contest.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zazen-suite-meditation-
timer...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zazen-suite-meditation-
timer/id378744626?mt=8)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zazen-lite-zen-
meditation/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zazen-lite-zen-
meditation/id386010310?mt=8)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=zazen.activity...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=zazen.activity&hl=en)

<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=zazen.free>

